# Pulsar



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

I just got a 89 pulsar and I want to do an engine swap but I don't know anything about Nissan's? Can I do a swap for under 2g's? And if so could i please be informed


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You can do a swap for under $2g if you do it yourself. What engine do you have in your car now?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

I just have the stock CA16de


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You can do a CA18DET swap, but if you use your tranny and flywheel from the CA16 you;ll run into the same problem as the SR20 gang is having (busted trannies). But then again, I haven't had the CA16DE in my car long enough to mess up a tranny so it's really a toss of the coin. In order for you to do CA18DET swap you'll need the CA18's engine harness and I recommend changing the tranny as soon as you can. Search around for an engine and if you can't find one, I have 2 or I can sell you a manifold with turbo or anything that you need to do the swap. If interested, let me know off list by emailing me and we can discuss this further.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

BTW, what's the fastest you,ve driven your car?


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

or maybe you could bolt one of these on.
http://lion.esosoft.net/hotshot.com/turbo/200sx.htm


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

how fast would a ca18det in a b13 be?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It all depends on how fast you want to go. Usually holding the pedal long enough in certain gears (4th & 5th) would get you well over 150mph with no fuss.......


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

So no messsing with engine mounts etc?
Would the tranny from an NX ca18de be good enough?
How about ECU? ca18det or reprogram ca16de?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You can either reprogram your current CA16DE ecu or change the wiring to the 88 pulsar SE CA18's harness and use that computer. I have two reprogrammed JWT ECU if interested! You can use the ca18's tranny and you will have to change your clutch pedal to the hydraulic one out of the 88 SE.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

So you are saying:
I would only need the ca18det motor.
For engine mounts, no mods, just get some for 88 SE.
If I decide to reprogram ECU or get it from you, no harness needed.
My currrent tranny will not work, I will need one from an 88 SE.

I am trying to decide if I should get a whole ca18det clip or just a motor. I do not want to end up with a lot of junk I cannot use. I am also trying to save as much as I can. From what you are saying, I would not necessarily need anything from the clip except the motor. I could of cause sell the stuff to ther guys or use it for later repairs. Would the tranny from the ca18det clip work on my car, that way I could kill 2 birds with one stone.

what do you think?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Would the tranny from the ca18det clip work on my car, that way I could kill 2 birds with one stone.


 Yes! As long as it is not the 4wd unit or you will be in posession of a tranny you cannot use.


> what do you think?


 Purchase a CA18DET motor and either have your ecu reprogrammed or I'll sell you mine. But you will need the engine harness from the 88 SE pulsar. My ECU is programmed for 550CC injectors, bigger AFM and a 3 bar map sensor.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2003)

ca18det U11 or U12?

I have read some recomendations that say U11. I am not sure if that's only for the Sentras or NXs as well.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Easier for you guys in the pulsars to drop in a U11 because it has the throttle body crossing the valve cover. I use the U12 because my car had neither so I chose the newer one with the intercooler on top and the turbo sitting in a better position.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

P11GT said:


> *or maybe you could bolt one of these on.
> http://lion.esosoft.net/hotshot.com/turbo/200sx.htm *


Ummm, Bling, Bling!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

I'm in Indianapolis, Indiana (zip 46260). How much for a ca18det and shipping.

Thanks.


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

_*Just to help clear things up a little bit, you can install a CA18DET and use the factory 1.8 litre gearbox. Thing is you can't truely dog it day after day like a normal CA18DET gearbox, it will eventually fail but you can use the factory one until you swap the gearboxes. I have heard that you can also you the factory CA18DE ECU after doing a few things. I am not sure what because I don't have a CA18DET yet. Other then that it will pretty much bolt straight in the Pulsar engine bay.*_


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Um, change your font, it's annoying. And the CA18DE tranny has already been discussed that it won't last too long.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Where did he get the CA18DE tranny won't last? If your tranny is crap from the start, then go figure. Check the archives and it will be discovered that the CA16DE's tranny's reliability might become an issue, but it has yet to be tested. The CA18DE's tranny is not that much different than the bluebird's except for the final drive ratio. The CA18DE is exceptional and I recommend it for street racing (Though I don't recommend street racing) and drag racing (organized function). The gears are nice and perfectly spaced.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Ahhh, too many damn numbers. Meant CA16DE. I don't exacly see why the CA16 tranny wouldn't last. Nissan trannys can take some massive abuse, but the occasional 5th gear syncro failure. You'd think Nissan would use the same tranny for the CA16 and CA18 motors.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> You'd think Nissan would use the same tranny for the CA16 and CA18 motors.


 Ahh, but this is an extremely smart move by nissan because each tranny compliments the power of each engine. CA16's thow out all it's power right away and revvs harder than the CA18 does, thus the reason the gearbox's ratio compliments the engine's output by being kinda short, but sweet. The CA18 can rev hard too, but because of it's extra displacement and more hp/tq, nissan got cute and gave it the stanzas gearbox with a tighter final drive to compliment the rev happiness of it. The SR20's gearbox is a red-headed step-child that's in a class by itself, but it too was designed to compliment the engine hp/tq and rev characteristics. Nissan was pretty broke during this era hence the reason why they didn't make a CA20DE or DET and the fact that the CA16/18 is part of the reason why they went broke. The SR's tranny has been a weak link since production in 1990 and has been the ailment of alot of people in the U.S. that loves the SR, but is sometimes faced with 5th gear pop-out, 4th gear blow-out, no 3rd gear and so on. I've dropped my car in 3rd gear at nearly 125mph by accident and have yet to hurt the tranny. I think the engine likes it when I do that


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I'll tell you one damn thing, the GA16i's gearbox seemed indestructable with my heavy right foot, and my feather like left foot. I just think it would have been cheaper and easier to use the same tranny for different motors. BTW, what is the redline for the CA16 and CA18. I need that info for a spreadsheet i'm making.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It starts at around 7kish (About 7500rpm). But mine sing at 9200


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

So it happened, I have discovered a lot of rust in my recently acquired 87 pulsar se ca16de. I got it cheap since the motor was bad. I was goint to replace the motor anyway so that was OK. Now I have discovered so much rust on the frame I don't think it will be worth it. So I had decided to hold off the ca18det project until I get a better car. Then I found one yesterday, body is perfect BUT IT'S NOT A ca16de. 

How hard is it to do the transplant. I would have both cars, it's just a matter of transferring everything from my current car to the none SE right. I would like to use this transplant as a learning process for performance enhancements later on. I'm in no rush to have anything done. Am I making sense?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> How hard is it to do the transplant. I would have both cars, it's just a matter of transferring everything from my current car to the none SE right. I would like to use this transplant as a learning process for performance enhancements later on. I'm in no rush to have anything done. Am I making sense?


 You just answered your own post! With both cars you can't screw this up.........If you do, you are as hopeless as a penny with a hole it.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

NAh, he'll be as hopeless as a 70 yr old retired prostitute. 
Having a donor cars is like the best situation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks guys.


----------



## spirilis (Apr 2, 2003)

FYI, for more info on the Nissan Pulsar NX series cars, check out www.exaclub.net (forums/etc) all about the Nissan EXA (aka Pulsar NX in US/Canada)
The site is mostly Australian but there are some Americans who frequent that site...


----------



## spirilis (Apr 2, 2003)

Huh, actually, they're having troubles with the exaclub.net domain... try www.nissanexa.com instead (goes to the same place)


----------

